# Hurricane Sandy Destroyed my Haunt



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Unfortunately everything on the outside of my haunt was destroyed overnight. I think I may be able to resurrect the facade tonight if the wind dies down and the rain stops. What is everyone else doing to keep their props safe during the storm?


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Me too, completely leveled my maze and shredded my cemetery gates. I took all the props inside so those were ok, but there's no way I have time to repair it for this year. Two years in a row without a haunt... Phooey


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost your haunt, Hysteria.

We keep ours safe by not putting anything of consequence out until the day of Halloween


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I stopped setting up about half way throu and was glad I did. Leaving it until the weather breaks, then going out to pick up whats left. Setting up takes me a few days at the speed I move now, so its already to late. But next year, you just wait. Muhahahahaha.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in the same situation  not completly destroyed but i have work cut out for me when i get home after work..

the winds were extremely hight all night and woke me up a few times, I would get up and look outside to see if all was ok.. AND IT WAS ..

until about 2 minutes before i steped out for work, i micro gust swept in and nocked over my gates,center collum and a side one.. i didn't even bother to pick it up and look at the damage.i'm hopefull i can fix it all up.
the wind is still blowing like mad so no sense doing it this morning and risk more damage !!! that's the first time ever they got nocked down...

oh welll !!! can't wait to get home/or not !!!

ad they are calling for rain and more winds for tomorrow night 

i need about 2 minutes alone with mother nature mmooohooohahahaaaa


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hurricanes SUCK SO BAD.......!!!!
Sorry you guys lost your haunt stuff..


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your haunt. A lot of the haunters have had issues with this damn weather.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

To everyone on the East Coast, who has been affected by Hurricane Sandy, my thoughts and prayer's go with you in hopes that you and your families are safe riding out the storm. Weather reports are saying that it is still not over, meaning the winds, rain and flooding. Halloween props can be replaced, but not people! I hope that you will all be able to enjoy what ever you can for Halloween, but I think a lot of you will be spending time cleaning up. 

Everyone here at HauntForum are thinking about you and wish you and your families all of the best and that you are all safe! 

Your friend, 
Randy aka . . . Troll Wizard


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I feel so bad for everyone on the east coast. We work so hard all year for this, and in a matter of hours, it's taken away. I wish all the towns would move toting to Sat. night. I know to most people, they don't even think about that with all the loss they've went through. But it would be nice for the kids to have some fun in their lives. Let them forget about Sandy for a couple of hours.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to learn about everyones damage. I did not set up anything before the storm and now I have decided to wait until next year. Oh well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear your haunt got torn up. I hope you're able to salvage it and possibly get it set up in time for trick or treaters.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

So sad after all the work that has been put in by everyone. Hope you all haven't lost too much.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

scareme said:


> I wish all the towns would move toting to Sat. night.


Yeah, all of the surrounding towns have postponed ToTing until Saturday, but not my stupid town! I have no time to set up by tomorrow considering that we are still soaking wet and have to clean up from the storm. I guess it doesn't occur to them that some of us make more preparations than setting out a bowl of candy.

Oh well, better luck next year I guess.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I brought everything back into the house before the wind and rain got too bad. I left my spooky fence up But I had to run out into the worst of the storm a pull it up before it went flying across the street, The wind was whipping the fence back and forth, The heavy rain had made the rebar supports come loose. it was a little scary being out in the storm holding onto wooden sails. I could heard the Wicked Witches theme song in my head.

I'm sorry about other peoples haunts. Hope you all get it fixed up before Ween night.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

I took everything down Saturday, no haunt this year...first time in 10 years...I vow to build bigger badder more frightening next year


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry, everyone ...just put out what you can and try to relax and enjoy.I'm sure the kids will appreciate any thing you can do to make their day special. I know people who lost homes, so in the big picture, it's frustrating, but there is always next year. ((hugs)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry for everyone's losses. I got the majority of things put away that I was worried about prior to the storm hitting. I did have a walgreens skelly break in half sort of from the wind. He moved where he wasn't supposed to and now won't stand up straight. My grave keeper also took a dive. 

I would like to see pictures of what mother nature could do. I am going to upload the influx of water in my yard due to the nonstop rain and wind, as well as the skelly that didn't fair well.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

thank god the hurricane isn't in canada yet, but we have snow 

sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I am so very sorry for who has lost their props and haunts!We don't do decor outside for the reason of them getting stolen or vandalized. We had or party last weekend. I just hope and pray that next year is better! 2 years in a row for the East Coast sucks! And the same date too is UNREAL!!!


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry about your haunt ... nature can be a real mother


----------

